# Books?



## Thumper

Here's the list for easy reference

Fiction:
"*A Thousand Splendid Suns* " Khaled Hosseini
"*The Shadow of the Wind*" by Carlos Ruiz Zafón
"T*he Kite Runner*" Khaled Hosseini
"*The Secret Life of Bees*" by Sue Monk Kidd
"*The Namesake*". Sue Monk Kidd
*"Second Nature"* Alice Hoffman
*"The Manhattan Hunt Club" **John Saul*
*Hot Six* by Janet Evanovich
*Middlesex* by Robin Cook
*The Divinci Code* by Dan Brown
*Birth of Venus* by Sarah Dunant
*Hunting and Gathering* by Anna Gavalda
*The time traveler's wife* by Audrey Niffenegger
*Outlander series* by Diana Gabaldon
*"A fine balance"* by Rohinton Mistry
*Life of Pi*. Yann Martel
*Tea With the Black Dragon and its sequel*R. A. MacAvoy
*The Red Tent* by Anita Diamant
*Wicked* by Gregory Maguire
*The Shadow of the Wind* by Carlos Zafon
*The World According to Garp* by John Irving
*The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay* by Michael Chabon,
*"Don't Turn Your Back in the Barn"* Dr. Dave Perrin
*"Never Say Die"* Dr. Dave Perrin
*"Scared Poopless"*-- Chiclet T. Dog and owner Jan Rasmusen
*Lonesome Dove* by Larry McMurtry
*"Book of *******"* by Lawrence Hill - like the "Roots" books, but from a woman's point of view.
*"Lords of Light"* by Deepok Chopra, a fictional novel
All of the Terry Brooks books *"Shannara"* series 
*"The Invitation"* by Oriah Mountain Dreamer and *"The Dance: Moving to the Deep Rhythms of Your Life "* - life changing! 
*"The Seat of the Soul", *by Gary Zukav

Non Fiction:

*"My smart puppy"* by Brian Kilcommons
*"Mother knows best"* by Carol Lea Benjamin
*The Loved Dog* The Playful, Nonaggresive Way To Teach Your dog Good Behavior 
by Tamar Geller
*"How to survive your puppy's adolescence"* by Carol Lea Benjamin
*"House Training for Dummies"*
*101 Dog Tricks* by Kyra Sundance
*Are You Poisoning Your Pets* by Nina Anderson
*"Idiot's Guide to Positive Training for Dogs"*
*"Puppy Kindergarten" *by Gwen Bailey

*October Additions:*

Open and Shut - by David Rosenfelt (this is the first book in the Andy Carpenter series - they've all been entertaining so far)

Family Honor - by Robert B. Parker (this is the first book in the Sunny Randall series, a female private eye and entertaining as well)

State of Fear - by Michael Crichton (LOVE his books)

Next - by Michael Crichton

NON-Fiction:

See Spot Live Longer - by Steve Brown & Beth Taylor

Marley and Me

Water For Elephants by Sara Gruen (don't be put off by the strange title and subject - it's WONDERFUL!)

Harlan Coben's Myron Bolitar series starting with Deal Breaker. If you like David Rosenfelt's books you'll like these.

Fifty Acres and A Poodle by Jeanne Marie Laskas

Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See

My Sister's Keeper by Jodi Picoult

The No 1 Ladies Detective Agency series by Andrew McCall Smith

John Sandford's "Prey" series

Dean Koontz has a new book coming out next month that features a golden rescuer as the main character. It's called The Darkest Evening of the Year.

Trixie Koontz (Dean's golden) wrote two books with Dean:

Life is Good and Christmas is Good

*"Three Cups of Tea: One Man's Mission to Promote Peace...One School at a Time.*" By Greg Mortenson and David Oliver Relin

Profits from those books go to Canine Companions for Independence. Sadly, Trixie passed away on June 30, 2007. If you want to read a moving tribute by a wonderful author, go here: http://www.deankoontz.com/trixie/monthly-columns.php

We subscribe to www.audible.com and we download the books to computer and then to our iPods.

Anyone have any "must have" reads?

I just picked up Dr. Pitcairn's Natural Health for Dogs and Cats at the library, and one called:

Foods Pets Die For: Shocking Facts about Pet Foods by Ann Martin

So far, it is VERY interesting and a must read for anyone considering going the "homemade" route!

I'm up for suggestions! They don't necessarily have to do with diet, but any type of training or other book  I tend to read alot in the fall/winter months.

Kara


----------



## Alexa

The new book by Khaled Hosseini "A Thousand Splendid Suns " is a fantastic read!! And "The Shadow of the Wind" by Carlos Ruiz Zafón is one of my favorites from last year. I have lots more suggestions when you are done with those <g>

Oh...and back to the dogs...we were just at the Vet's this morning and the gal there highly recommended "Mother knows best" by Carol Lea Benjamin. I started "My smart puppy" by Brian Kilcommons, but haven't made it very far since my little guy is keeping me so busy these days.

Alexa


----------



## Thumper

OH yes! 

I love Fiction, too!!!  Thanks, Alexa!

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara,

I saw this author on Oprah.

The Loved Dog
The Playful, Nonaggresive Way To Teach Your dog Good Behavior

by Tamar Geller

I just checked it out at the Library so far it is a good read.

Marie


----------



## Missy

I am just reading "how to survive your puppy's adolescence" by Carol Lea Benjamin. I liked the monks of new skete too-- My all time favorite house training book was "House Training for Dummies"

AS for Fiction: I loved "a thousand splendid suns" Alexa --- but not as much as "the Kite Runner" by the same author. But I think it was because we knew so little about Afghanistan then than we do now--- it was like really discovering a new culture 

My favorite fiction book from the past few years was "The Secret Life of Bees" by Sue Monk Kidd. It was great.


----------



## Thumper

Oh, I loved the Secret Life of Bees! 

I am still waiting on "A Thousand Spendid Suns", it must be a popular book, I am still about 15th on the waiting list!.

Thanks, Marie and Missy! I will put those on hold today. I will probably need some advice on adolescence! lol, and I love training books.

Right now, I'm reading

101 Dog Tricks by Kyra Sundance
Are You Poisoning Your Pets by Nina Anderson
Protect Your Pet: More Shocking Facts, Dangers of Commercial food, Raw Meat Controversy, Excessive Vaccination, Increased Cancer Statistics By Ann Martin.

And I have about 4-5 Pet Cookbooks that look fairly promising. One from "3 Dog Bakery", which I'm excited about 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

I'm reading "The Namesake". I wanted to read it before I watched the movie. My next book will be "A Thousand Splendid Suns" because everyone is giving it raves.


----------



## Missy

i love this thread. I know you probably meant dog related books Kara-- but I love hearing about good fiction-- ican't fall asleep without a book.


----------



## Thumper

No, I LOVE fiction! I tend to read alot in the winter months, just cozy up with coffee and a book.

I do like non-fiction, too....but fiction is even better  I love to find about a great reads, and authors I hadn't read anything from before.

I go through alot of suspense fiction, quickly. Like Patterson, Brown, Baldacci, etc. I'll read pretty much anything besides really sappy, cheesy romance stuff. lol You know the genre, the books with Fabio on the cover? LOL Ugh.

Kara


----------



## irnfit

I love Sandra Brown books. They are easy reads and entertaining. She uses the same formula to write every book, but they are enjoyable. Patterson is good also. No romance stuff for me, either. And I know Fabio and I still won't read the stuff with him on the cover.


----------



## Missy

I like Alice Hoffman-- also very formulaic- but good. My favorite was Second Nature. (she wrote practical magic that they made the movie from)


----------



## Paige

I have to say my favorite author is Stephen King, the scarier the better.


----------



## good buddy

reece said:


> I have to say my favorite author is Stephen King, the scarier the better.


 Mine too!! :whoo: Although when can anyone find time to read after spending all day on the forum?? LOL!


----------



## irnfit

I used to love Stephen King. I think his writing has changed a lot. I can't get into a lot of his books anymore.


----------



## Thumper

I agree, I used to be a Stephen King fan, I love his older stuff, and then he *changed* and the stories just got wierd, not scary but odd. If you like Stephen King, there is a book by *John Saul called "The Manhattan Hunt Club"*

That is probably one of my favorite scary/suspense reads...and it isn't anything LIKE other John Saul books, which I don't like his other books either! lol.

Kara


----------



## Gableshavs

I have to join in on this one, book are so much fun. If you like a really light mystery filled with lots of humor try Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum mysteries. My favorite is *Hot 6 *because the heroine, Stephanie Plum who lives in the Berg in NJ and works as a bondsman for cousin Vinney, gets a dog named Bob, who has a passion for McDonalds. The book had one of my professors laughing out loud when I was in school studying to be a Media Specialist. It was so entertaining, a very light read but fun.
Paula


----------



## Gableshavs

Also Robin Cook writes amazing medical thrillers. Has anyone read Middlesex?


----------



## Missy

if you managed to miss it The Divinci Code is a great read. I enjoyed all the Dan Brown Books-- angels and demons was my favorite.


----------



## Thumper

I really liked the Davinci Code, but I'm surprised how many of my fellow "book friends" didn't like it, and thought it was poorly written? I enjoyed it! lol

I read Sandra Brown, too..even though she is very predictable! I like a few of Linda Howard's books, they are funny.

I've read about 1/2 of the Evonavich (sp?) series, Stepanie is a clown!

I liked "Toxin" by Robin Cook (big surprise, ehh?) I think I quit eating meat for a few years after I read that book, and the non-fiction "fact" reads he recommended at the end 

Kara


----------



## Missy

I know Kara, I work at Frontline (the tv show not the flea and tick product) and the people I work with (who think their S*$& is gold) loved to criticize the writing of the Divinci Code while they were thouroughly enjoying themselves. It had to make me laugh.


----------



## Gableshavs

DaVinci Code was my son's favorite book, I guess it's because of all the action. I think he skipped the parts where Brown was describing the theory behind the Piory of Sion and the Grail, this kid hates normal books like fiction yet really took to Brown's style of writing. He also enjoyed Angels & Demons, which is a similar formula to DaVinci Code only it's set in Italy. 

One of my favorite books is Birth of Venus by Sarah Dunant. I love historic fiction and this book was thoroughly engaging to me.
Paula


----------



## Alexa

I thought about another few must reads while I am putting your suggestions on "the list"...

Hunting and Gathering by Anna Gavalda ...it has finally just now been translated into English, but has been a huge success in Europe for a couple of years....it's a very different book...if you like the movie "Amelie" which is a must see in my opinion, this is a treat for you.

The time traveler's wife by Audrey Niffenegger - another great one

Oh - one time my sister sent me a book - really harmless looking in the German cover....when I finally read it, I ate it up in 2 days....and had to go for the sequel.....I asked where to find it and the guy at the book store pointed me to the romance section....OUCH...but of course I had to get it anyway....so if you like historical fiction with a good dose of romance, you have to read the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon....at least the first three books or so..., so you too can fall in love with Jamie Fraser <g>

Just about anyone I know really, really enjoyed "A fine balance" by Rohinton Mistry, many voting it their #1 favorite book of the year they read it in...although it affected me a little too deeply and I walked away with a deep sense of depression....

Alexa


----------



## irnfit

I loved the DaVinci Code. It drew me in from page one.


----------



## JimMontana

I'll second both Secret Life of Bees and The Time Traveler's Wife.

Another great one, off the top of my head: *Life of Pi*.

Currently reading Tea With the Black Dragon and its sequel.


----------



## Thumper

Yes! Life of Pi! Loved it 

Keep coming with the suggestions. At this rate, I should be reading all winter, snug as a bug in a rug with my coffee and Gucci-girl! Awesome!

Kara


----------



## Lina

I will third *The Time Traveler's Wife*. It is one of my all-time favorite books. Also thirding *Life of Pi*!

As another suggestion, *The Red Tent* by Anita Diamant is a wonderful book. I really enjoyed it. I also loved *Wicked* by Gregory Maguire (it's about 100x better than the broadway play)... it's basically the Wizard of Oz told from the standpoint of The Wicked Witch of the West, for those of you who don't know. And *The Shadow of the Wind* by Carlos Zafon is a wonderful book written by a Spanish author. Definitely worth a read!

Also, *The World According to Garp* by John Irving is one of my favorite books! It's older than the other ones I mentioned but definitely worth reading if you haven't yet! And I can't forget to mention *The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay* by Michael Chabon, which won a Pulitzer Prize and is one of those books that made me lose myself in the story... wonderful writing and a great plot!

I could go on for pages with book recommendations... I worked at a library for 4 years of my life and was a manager at Barnes & Noble for 1 year. Books (and movies) are two things I know pretty well!


----------



## Thumper

Lina said:


> I could go on for pages with book recommendations... I worked at a library for 4 years of my life and was a manager at Barnes & Noble for 1 year. Books (and movies) are two things I know pretty well!


Long LIVE THE "Book" THREAD!!!!:whoo: I'm so excited about having so many things to read this fall. We'll all have to come back and critique when we finish a recommendation  yes?

Kara


----------



## KarenG

Here are 3 more for you that I have just finished reading. 
Two are by Dr. Dave Perrin (a Canadian country vet- local BC boy)---"Don't Turn Your Back in the Barn" and "Never Say Die". They are absolutely hilarious and guaranteed to give you a whole different perpective on your own veterinarian. He has written a couple of others that I am trying to find and read too.
The other is by Chiclet T. Dog and owner Jan Rasmusen called "Scared Poopless"--the straight scoop on dog care. An excellent read and very informative

Karen


----------



## Missy

I'm fourthing *Life of Pi*-- loved *Wicked* and *the world according to Garp* too- can't wait to add some of these to my list. I like the bolding of the titles-- helps to do a quick read.


----------



## Thumper

Missy and ladies,

I started a "List" of all the recommendations on the first post, so we can easily reference. I'll just add books as they are referred.

I love this thread 

Kara


----------



## Missy

Kara, thank you for doing that. One of my all time favorites-- it takes a while to get into- like 100 pages-- but it is 1000 pages so worth the investment is *Lonesome Dove* I believe by Larry McMurtry-- not sure on the first name.


----------



## marjrc

_"As another suggestion, The Red Tent by Anita Diamant is a wonderful book. I really enjoyed it. "_

Lina, I loved that book too! It was different and from a woman's perspective a looooonnnggg time ago. Loved it very much! 

Dog books:

*"Idiot's Guide to Positive Training for Dogs"*
*"Puppy Kindergarten" *by Gwen Bailey

others:

*"Book of *******"* by Lawrence Hill - like the "Roots" books, but from a woman's point of view.
*"Lords of Light"* by Deepok Chopra, a fictional novel
All of the Terry Brooks books *"Shannara"* series 
*"The Invitation"* by Oriah Mountain Dreamer and *"The Dance: Moving to the Deep Rhythms of Your Life "* - life changing! 
*"The Seat of the Soul", *by Gary Zukav
'
I could go on and on...... have read MANY books! lol


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I'd like to add some fiction titles that I've read and enjoyed:

Open and Shut - by David Rosenfelt (this is the first book in the Andy Carpenter series - they've all been entertaining so far)

Family Honor - by Robert B. Parker (this is the first book in the Sunny Randall series, a female private eye and entertaining as well)

State of Fear - by Michael Crichton (LOVE his books)

Next - by Michael Crichton

NON-Fiction:

See Spot Live Longer - by Steve Brown & Beth Taylor

NOTE: David Rosenfelt and his wife were the founders of a golden retriever rescue called The Tara Foundation. David has named Andy's golden retriever Tara, and she is a recurring character in his books.

Robert B. Parker's Sunny Randall character owns a mini bull terrier named Rosie who is a regular in these stories.

Yes, I am more likely to read a book that features dogs as one of the regular characters/pets.

I'm still looking for a series that features a Havanese in a recurring role, so if any of you know of one, please tell me!

Wanda


----------



## Laurief

[*B]*Tuesdays with Morrie!![/B]


----------



## Lola

I agree, The Loved Dog is a great book on dog training. The memory Keepers Daughter by Kim Edwards, The Lovely Bones by Anne Sebold, Picture Perfect by Judy Picoult. Those were good especially the Memory Keepers Daughter, and I am about to start London Bridges by James Patterson. That was highly recommended to me by a James Patterson fan.


----------



## Thumper

Oh, London Bridges is good. I've read just about everything from Patterson. I only dislike the books about the "flying kids".lol, those are a tad weird to me. I just finished one of his new ones "Cross" and "double Cross", those were pretty good.

Kara


----------



## Missy

I'm reading a great book now *"Three Cups of Tea: One Man's Mission to Promote Peace...One School at a Time.*" By Greg Mortenson and David Oliver Relin. It is a memoir but it reads like a novel.


----------



## Thumper

Ohh..that sounds like a good one!

I'll need to get these new recommendations on the first post later today, I'll wait a few hours to see if anyone has anymore contributions!

Right now.....I'm reading a STACK of "Quilting" books! LOL, I think I even picked up "Quilting for Dummies" ehh...I mean "Quilting for Kara". hehe.

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller

Have you Sandra Brown fans read Where There is Smoke? 
It was good, I mailed it to Dawna, hehe. Im not sure she finished it yet, depends on how long the car pool line is. hehe. 

Ill put my list down later, I ALWAYS read.


----------



## Melissa Miller

You can learn alot about people by the books they read.

Here are some of my tops.

Shadow Of The Bear Brian Payton

Molokai Alan Brennert

Mark of the Grizzly Scott McMillion

Atlas Shrugged Ayn Rand

Me Katharine Hepburn ( I love her! She ate macaroni and cheese EVERY DAY!)

Memoirs of a Geisha Arthur Golden

The Grizzly Maze Nick Jans

Into the Wild  Jon Krakauer 
( love that book, the audio book AND The soundtrack. I blogged about it. I think Im Oprah)

Bear Attacks of the Century..true stories of courage and survival. Larry Mueller

Im reading now another bear attack book and a book called On Writing Well. Great resource. I also have a ton of photoshop/photography books. I love biographys and nature books.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Oh and I forgot, Marley and Me is a great dog book. The guy who wrote it is a GREAT writer.


----------



## JASHavanese

For fun type mystery books, Laura Berenson has a series of books that I've really enjoyed. She talks a lot about the dog show world and really pushes health testing but those aren't the themes of her books....it just gets interwoven in the plot. Her Aunt in the series of books has top winning standard poodles and she's always helping the main character solve some kind of mystery. Amazon.com: Best In Show (Melanie Travis Mysteries): Books: Laurien Berenson
Hubby moved our office when I wasn't home and he boxed up a lot of things and put them in the attic. Somewhere up there are my dog training books and videos. :doh:
Right now I'm trying to plow my way through Greenspan's book. It starts out great then slows down.


----------



## JASHavanese

Oops I forgot the book Cold Moon. It has a havanese in it named Jackson which is Ellie's Mom. The writer goofed and made Jackson a male though  He also put Nancy (Ellie's breeder) in the book as a detective.


----------



## Poornima

I Loved Marley and Me and many other books mentioned on the lists here.

Looks like along with our love for Havs, we share the love for reading. We subscribe to www.audible.com and we download the books to computer and then to our iPods. We download 2 books everymonth. I have over 100 books on my iPod. I listen to the books while I am doing the chores around the house. When I really like the book, I buy it. There is nothing like holding a book in hand and enjoying it from page to page. I read the reviews of the book I am interested in on Amazon and Audible before selecting the book.
It is just great to have your library travel with you.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

JASHavanese said:


> Oops I forgot the book Cold Moon. It has a havanese in it named Jackson which is Ellie's Mom. The writer goofed and made Jackson a male though  He also put Nancy (Ellie's breeder) in the book as a detective.


I bought this book just because of Jackson. It was a good read!

I also have the first three (I think) of Laura Berenson's books. I've enjoyed them all.

Dean Koontz has a new book coming out next month that features a golden rescuer as the main character. It's called The Darkest Evening of the Year.

Trixie Koontz (Dean's golden) wrote two books with Dean:

Life is Good and Christmas is Good

Profits from those books go to Canine Companions for Independence. Sadly, Trixie passed away on June 30, 2007. If you want to read a moving tribute by a wonderful author, go here: http://www.deankoontz.com/trixie/monthly-columns.php

Wanda


----------



## JanB

I have to chime in..I LOVE to read and usually have have several books going at once. Many already mentoned are favorites of mine so I won't repeat them (except Koontz..love him, esp his recent books, and just read One Thousand Splendid Suns and enjoyed it thoroughly). Here are some excellent reads:

Water For Elephants by Sara Gruen (don't be put off by the strange title and subject - it's WONDERFUL!)

Harlan Coben's Myron Bolitar series starting with Deal Breaker. If you like David Rosenfelt's books you'll like these.

Fifty Acres and A Poodle by Jeanne Marie Laskas

Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See

My Sister's Keeper by Jodi Picoult

The No 1 Ladies Detective Agency series by Andrew McCall Smith

John Sandford's "Prey" series



I could go on...but I'll stop now  But here's a tip of what not to read: all those who liked The Secret Lives of Bees, which was one of my favorite books...stay away from her 2nd book The Mermaid Chair; I actually threw it in the trash when done!


----------



## Laurief

Jan. I read My Sisters Keeper in 1 1/2 days!! I could not put it down!! 
Great Book!


----------



## irnfit

I'm reading it now, and the strange thing is, our newspaper just ran a whole series about a very similar case. However, the younger sib is still too young to know what's going on. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Thumper

Okie dokey!

I think I got all of the new rec's from October up on the First post for easy reference.  Gosh I love this thread...it has made putting books on hold at the library toooo easy! 

Kara


----------



## Lola

Melissa Miller said:


> Oh and I forgot, Marley and Me is a great dog book. The guy who wrote it is a GREAT writer.


I have just got to read Marley and Me. I had a "terror dog" as well in a Wheaton Terrier before I owned my Havanese and Bolonka and that book came highly recommended to me.


----------



## JanB

A FYI....

I just received Dean Koontz's e-mail newsletter today and his new book, The Darkest Evening was released today.

Best of all, the main character is a lady who founded an organization that rescues Goldens. Koontz is a dog-lover and that shows in his writing as he often features dogs in his stories. His beloved Golden Trixie died this past year.

I really enjoy Koontz's books, esp his dry humor and wit.

Here's a short description:

"Amy Redwing has dedicated her life to the southern California organization she founded to rescue abandoned and endangered golden retrievers. Among dog lovers, she's a legend for the risks she'll take to save an animal from abuse. Among her friends, Amy's heedless devotion is often cause for concern. To widower Brian McCarthy, whose commitment she can't allow herself to return, Amy's behavior is far more puzzling and hides a shattering secret."


----------



## Alexa

Just finished reading "Astrid and Veronika" and loved it. It was the perfect book to read a chapter at a time, digest the content and read further the next day. Short and sweet and overall positive even with some difficult content here and there.


----------



## kgiese

I don't know how I missed this thread! :whoo: Kara I've read almost evey book on your list, but have a few more to add that are really good.

*Any Bitter Thing *- Monica Wood
*Pillars of the Earth *- Ken Follett - I couldn't put it down
*World Without End *- Ken Follett - Sequel to above - getting ready to read
*The Road *- Cormac McCarthy - Horrifying, thought provoking, and I cried
*Captains & The Kings *- Taylor Caldwell - Wonderful
*Testimony of Two Men *- Taylor Caldwell - Anything she wrote you can't go wrong. They're all good
*Atonement* - Ian McEwan - Slow, but good
*Colony* - Anne Rivers Siddon - Very good author

Also Dorthea Benton Frank is a good author - Her books take place in the Carolinas

If I think of any more I'll add them later. I haven't read any dog books lately, but I do watch Animal Planet.

Karen


----------



## Thumper

I am reading "Atonement" right now!

It keeps putting me to SLEEP, though!!!!!! ound: Are you telling me that it is SLOW the whole book? My god..it will take me a year to finish it. I read about 5 pages and zonk out. haha.

Before that..I read "Step on a Crack" by James Patterson and _________? 

I have a bunch of books waiting for me to pick up at the library drive thru too! I best go get those, my DH is going out of town for the weekend, so I will have lots of ME time.

Kara


----------



## kgiese

I'm reading it (Atonement) now too. I never skim, but this one I'm skimming all the descriptions to get to the meat of the story. I can't wait to finish this one. Heard the movie is slow too.

Karen


----------



## JanB

Karen, I loved Any Bitter Thing by Monica Wood!

I read Atonement several years ago and have apparently blotted it out of my memory because I can't remember a thing! :biggrin1:


----------



## Diana

I read Atonement too. It was one of those books I kept putting down and then had to restart again because I heard such wonderful things about it. I am glad I finished it, the story itself was moving (although the girl was slightly annoying if I remember right!)

I love to read but I need to stop buying books! My house can not hold anymore and I just got two more from Amazon! AHH my addiction

Kara I should do like you and go to the library more but I don't like the time restaints, I get nervous. And our library is so small, I would have to order everything.

Maybe there could be a Forum bookclub? I have tried to get my friends to start one but they tell me they have no time to read.


----------



## Alexa

OK, Atonement is off of my list...I don't have that much time to read, so I prefer to stick with the ones that I really enjoy!!

I get a lot of books from the library, but my very favorite ones I will then buy to keep. Our local Goodwills and Value Villages also have lots and lots of the current bestsellers, so I often browse through their shelves when I have some time to kill.

Right now I am reading some finance books....boring, but necessary...urgh...

Alexa


----------



## Diana

I was just organizing my books and came across one of my favorites for those that like historical fiction: *The Other Boleyn Girl*. It's set in Henry VIII times. Loved it, and it sent me to my Philippa Gregory stint. They are making a movie about it, with Scarlett Johanson and Natalie Portman I think.

Another one that I heard great things and am about to start reading is "Innocent Traitor" by Allison Weir, a great biographer. This is her first historical fiction novel also set around the Henry VIII family.


----------



## irnfit

My SIL works in a library. It's great when they have sales or if I want a popular book. She can also get me the library discount when I buy one.


----------



## Thumper

Diane,

I always order online from the library! I HAD to start going there because I am running out of room to store my books and my husband pointed out to me how much $$ I was spending each month at Barnes and Noble!! LOL, It was ALOT more than I would've guessed!

My library has an online catalog and If they don't have it, they have it sent from another library in town, which is great....I signed up for email notification, so they email me when a book is in and I drive through the drive through window and just pick them up! I can even take Gucci with me  It has simplified my life and saved me a small fortune. haha.

Yesterday, I went to pick up my books and they had 11 for me! ound: It is the perfect weekend to snuggle up with books, husband is out of town and it is cold and rainy outside...

I just let my daughter start reading "Atonement", let's see if she can finish it! 

Kara


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, what fun, I just discovered this thread! How did I miss it?? I love to read.
Currently, I'm reading *Eat Pray Love * by Elizabeth Gilbert. I cannot put it down !
Trust me when I say you will LOVE it. I promise !


----------



## Diana

Kara, 
Now that's conveniece! My little library is just starting to get with the times. They only now have an online catalog but I can't hold them. I have to check tomorrow if we can start ordering from other libraries now and have them sent. It would be so much easier! The books are really starting to overflow at my house, I have no room. I need to recommend a drive thru window though! 
Wow, 11 books! Any good fiction or biographies?

Amy, that will go on my list too!


----------



## Alexa

I thought I'd better give this thread a bump....lots of great books are coming out all the time...anyone care to add any they've read recently? 

Anyone here on goodreads.com?

We read "Queen of the Road" for bookclub last month (fun, easy read) and had an author call-in on the night of the meeting. It was fun, although she probably never had talked to a group that liquored up ever...the Lemondrops were yummi.....


----------



## trueblue

Just finished We Need to Talk About Kevin by Lionel Shriver. Wow...great book.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Just finished "The Story of Edgar Sawtelle" by David Wroblewski. It's the story of a mute boy and his dogs, loosely based on Hamlet. Was on Oprah's list. It's beautifully written, but I found the middle a bit slow.


----------



## Alexa

Just finished "The Absolutely True Diary of a Part-Time Indian" by Sherman Alexie.
It's fabulous...different, honest, strange, raw, funny, real and eye opening. Loved it.


----------



## kgiese

I just finished "The Shack" by Wm. Paul Young --Really gives you something to think about!


----------



## havaluv

I think I've mentioned it before, but since the economy is what it is right now, I thought I'd mention it again. I've been listing and ordering a lot on *PaperbackSwap.com* lately.

This is an awesome site, I really encourage you to check it out if you are an avid reader and, like so many of us, have found yourself with lots of books on your shelves! It's a very well designed site, completely *FREE* and very user friendly.

Here's how it works: To list a book, you just type in the 10 or 13 digit ISBN number on the back of the book. It only takes a couple of seconds. A picture of the book cover and a description pop up automatically. When you list your first 10 books, you automatically get 2 credits...so you can order 2 books right away - free of charge -- and have them mailed directly to you! Free. No strings attached.

When another member selects one of your books that you have listed, you mail it to them. Yes, you pay for the postage. But then you get another book credit and you can select a book that you want. (right now they have 2,695,545+ books listed! Many of the books liste in this thread are available now) So another Club Member returns the favor and mails you one of his or her books free of charge. For every book you mail out, you get another book in return.

When someone requests one of your books, all you have to do is print two pieces of regular paper from your printer which includes the mailing address and the recommended postage. You can wrap the book directly with the paper. Apply the postage, and drop it in the mail. For a typical paperback, you don't even need to go to the post office. (Most books cost about 2.50 to mail.)

I really enjoy recycling my books and knowing someone who really wants it is getting it. I also enjoy choosing a new book and getting it free. Some other neat features are a wishlist, to be read shelf, books I've read shelf (with the ability to store notes on books) and the community forums. I've gotten almost every book I've ever placed on my wishlist including some rather obscure, artsy quilting books.

I'm sorry for the long post, but really, I think some of you guys will love this site.

If you join using the link above and list 10 books, I get a free credit (and you still get your free credits too), but even if you join by going straight to the site, give it a look. I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just finished The Year of Living Biblically by AJ Jacobs. WONDERFUL book, I bought 4 copies for out of town relatives as Christmas gifts but I'm making my sisters share my copy. It's a great read and very eye opening no matter what your religious beliefs may be. Next I'm reading The Shack.


----------



## Paige

kgiese said:


> I just finished "The Shack" by Wm. Paul Young --Really gives you something to think about!


I have that book sitting on my nightstand just waiting to be read. Did you like it?


----------



## Mraymo

I'm reading The Shack now. I am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Sheri

Shelley,
If I had more time to read now I'd sign up. This sounds really cool. Thanks for posting it!

Sheri


----------



## Paradise Havs

Yipee! My other passion on the same forum! I worked at a B&N for 8 years and BAM for 4 years before that. i listened to "A Year of Living Biblically"- loved it! Especially the description of the "most polite stoning ever"! Read "The Shack" & enjoyed it a lot. I am currently reading "East of Eden" -wonderful! My all time favorites include: The Poisonwood Bible, Pillars of the Earth, Sarum, The Thorn Birds, mysteries by Elizabeth George, Colin Dexter, and P.D. James, Atonement, but read lots of stuff and buy way too many books! I'm going to check out paperback exchange! I'd love to hear what others are reading.


----------



## Thumper

Is "The Shack" Christian lit? I would love some suggestions for good Christian literature/fiction as my oldest DD and DS love reading it, anything geared towards teenagers is even better.

I'm happy to see this thread back up again  I just picked up about 14 books from the library that I put on hold, but most of them are sewing books and I need some good fiction for the upcoming chilly months!

Nothing better than reading by a warm fire with a great book and some hot "white" chocolate (since I can't have dark! )


----------



## Paige

Kara, if you haven't read them, I would suggest the Twilight Series. Me and my two girls read the books and we all loved them. You could read them with your daughter.


----------



## Jill in Mich

What's "The Shack" about?


----------



## Mraymo

The Shack is about a man who loses his faith in God after is young daughter is kidnapped and murdered. The beginning is a little hard to read but now it's getting easier. The part that I'm at now is a "feel good" part. I'm not sure how it is going to end but I'm thinking it will be positive. I'm not sure if it's considered christian literature. It is very spiritual though.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Thumperlove said:


> Is "The Shack" Christian lit? I would love some suggestions for good Christian literature/fiction as my oldest DD and DS love reading it, anything geared towards teenagers is even better.
> 
> I'm happy to see this thread back up again  I just picked up about 14 books from the library that I put on hold, but most of them are sewing books and I need some good fiction for the upcoming chilly months!
> 
> Nothing better than reading by a warm fire with a great book and some hot "white" chocolate (since I can't have dark! )


Check out The Year of Living Biblically, it's by AJ Jacobs and it's wonderful!!!


----------



## havaluv

Sheri said:


> Shelley,
> If I had more time to read now I'd sign up. This sounds really cool. Thanks for posting it!
> 
> Sheri


You're welcome.  I quit listing there for awhile when my life was really crazy busy, but I'm trying to be frugal now and my shelves are overflowing so I started posting my books again. It's fun! I got two free books in the mail this week and mailed 6 or 7 last week. My hubby enjoys choosing free books too, he hates spending money on books, but likes to read. Sometimes we'll go spend a couple of hours browsing Barnes and Nobles, write down the books we liked, then go home and order them for free from Paperbackswap! That really makes us feel like we're saving $$$!

My mom just finished The Shack too and LOVED it. I just finished Woman of a Thousand Secrets by Barbara Wood. It was really good. Her book The Dreaming is one of my all time favorites.

I loved Poisonwood Bible too but really anything Barbara Kingsolver writes is wonderful. I loved The Bean Trees, Pigs in Heaven and Animal Dreams by her too. She has a book of stories that are excellent too.


----------



## Thumper

Thank you for the recommendations! We are actually going to Barnes and Noble today, so I'll see what they have  My DD will only read spiritual type books.


----------



## dschles

Alexa said:


> Just finished "The Absolutely True Diary of a Part-Time Indian" by Sherman Alexie.
> It's fabulous...different, honest, strange, raw, funny, real and eye opening. Loved it.


I just read that too. My son's 8th grade class was scheduled to read it, when the school administration belatedly pulled it because some parents complained that it was inappropriate. Not surprisingly, it is now the hottest book to read for 8th graders.

I enjoyed the book, as did my 8th grade son. It does have some language and themes that make it inappropriate for my 6th grade son, but I think it is appropriate for 8th graders.


----------



## Alexa

I just finished another beautiful, wonderful, unique book that is absolutely one of my very favorites ever:

"The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society". 

I just couldn't put it down and felt like I knew all the people in the book personally after I was done....

Unfortunately the author got very sick during the writing of the book and has now passed away a family member had to finish it for her (you'd never know, it's seamless). It's just such a shame that there will never be anything else written by her


----------



## JASHavanese

Poornima said:


> I Loved Marley and Me and many other books mentioned on the lists here.
> 
> Looks like along with our love for Havs, we share the love for reading. We subscribe to www.audible.com and we download the books to computer and then to our iPods. We download 2 books everymonth. I have over 100 books on my iPod. I listen to the books while I am doing the chores around the house. When I really like the book, I buy it. There is nothing like holding a book in hand and enjoying it from page to page. I read the reviews of the book I am interested in on Amazon and Audible before selecting the book.
> It is just great to have your library travel with you.


I was reading Marley and Me when my eyes started this infection or whatever it is so the book has to wait until my eyes can handle it. The neat thing is it's coming out in the theatre soon so we'll probably go and see it and I can finish the book when my eyes are fixed.
Audio books......why didn't I think of that!! I miss reading so much. Thank you so much for posting about it. I'll check it out.


----------



## JASHavanese

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I bought this book just because of Jackson. It was a good read!


That's neat Wanda. Have you seen Jackson?


----------



## Alexa

I am big audible.com fan, too....same thing...I get 2 downloads a month and often buy a few cheapy ones in addition...

I listen every day on our walk and often in the car, too (I really need to get one of those Ipod adapter things for the car, I don't think I am supposed to listen with earplus in...)

If I really like the book I buy it in print, too...especially the self-development and the business ones work better in print because there are lots of references, charts etc. in there. When I do have both, I often Hybrid/read/listen, LOL...one chapter on our walk, the next chapter in the bathtub, the next one in the car etc. 

The last audiobook I just finished is "The ten roads to Riches" By Ken Fisher. Not a get-rich book by any means, just an interesting view on how the top % of people got to where they are. Surprisingly, it is extrememly funny and I am going to get Ken Fisher's other books, too now. 

The only thing that I have noticed is that not audiobooks are created equal....it makes a HUGE difference who reads the book. Some are phenomenal, some not so much (e.g. the Eckart Tolle book was PAINFUL when read by the author...).
So definitely check the little sound sample before buying!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Alexa said:


> I just finished another beautiful, wonderful, unique book that is absolutely one of my very favorites ever:
> 
> "The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society".
> 
> I just couldn't put it down and felt like I knew all the people in the book personally after I was done....
> 
> Unfortunately the author got very sick during the writing of the book and has now passed away a family member had to finish it for her (you'd never know, it's seamless). It's just such a shame that there will never be anything else written by her


I just looked this up on Amazon and ordered it. I love this thread! This is a book I never would have found on my own.


----------



## Gableshavs

You all must read Loving Frank by Nancy Horan. It is about the clandestine love affair between Frank Lloyd Wright and Mamah Barthwick Cheney. It was so well written that I couldn't put it down. I rarely find a book like this, that I just need to keep reading, without a break. This one was wonderful.


----------



## Alexa

"Loving Frank" is on my "to be read list". I have lists going on my Amazon Wishlist and my goodreads.com to be read list.....

I do check out the reviews on Amazon first...not enough time to waste with bad literature when there is so much good stuff to be read first <g> and in most cases it's fairly reliable..

I did find that I am not book-compatible with Oprah...when I see the "Oprah Book club" sticker on the book, I instantly shy away from it, LOL....

Depending on how I liked a book I either take it to halfpricebooks (well, now I stick them on paperbackswap.com), give it to a friend or stick it on the special shelf of favorites (those books you'd have to wrangle from my dead cold hands before I'd let you borrow them -I'd rather buy you a copy to keep <g>)



Gableshavs said:


> You all must read Loving Frank by Hancy Horan. It is about the clandestine love affair between Frank Lloyd Wright and Mamah Barthwick Cheney. It was so well written that I couldn't put it down. I rarely find a book like this, that I just need to keep reading, without a break. This one was wonderful.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Alexa said:


> I just finished another beautiful, wonderful, unique book that is absolutely one of my very favorites ever:
> 
> "The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society".
> 
> I just couldn't put it down and felt like I knew all the people in the book personally after I was done....
> 
> Unfortunately the author got very sick during the writing of the book and has now passed away a family member had to finish it for her (you'd never know, it's seamless). It's just such a shame that there will never be anything else written by her


I'm reading this now and love it! I've already decided that our next doggie, boy or girl, will be called Dawsey.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Thumperlove said:


> Thank you for the recommendations! We are actually going to Barnes and Noble today, so I'll see what they have  My DD will only read spiritual type books.


Maybe he would like The Year of Living Biblically, we loved it and have given it as a gift and passed our copy around to friends.


----------



## trueblue

Isn't The Shack one of those spiritual revelation type books? It's on my bookshelf on the to-read list, but I haven't gotten to it yet.

After hearing the glowing reviews about the Guernsey book, I've got to add that one too!

Books are definitely one of my passions....I absolutely love to read. I recently signed up on this website to keep track of what I've read so far. It's pretty cool b/c when you add friends, you can see what they are reading too. Check it out at http://www.goodreads.com


----------



## Scooter's Family

I read The Shack and didn't fall in love with it. It was ok, I was uneasy about someone putting words in God's mouth. I have friends who read it and either loved it or hated it.


----------



## Alexa

I'm on goodreads.com, too - I can always use more friends


----------



## Dawna

Ann,
I felt kinda the same way about The Shack. It was a very, very, very good read.....BUT who, even someone with a strong background in theology, could presume to put words in God's mouth. I'd be watching my back for the lightening strikes. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL, I kept thinking the same thing. I know I wouldn't be comfortable writing anything like that, I'm even nervous teaching Sunday school!


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> LOL, I kept thinking the same thing. I know I wouldn't be comfortable writing anything like that, I'm even nervous teaching Sunday school!


That reminded me of something. My daughter had one of those adult parties and invited me to it. The woman who did the party was holding something that uses batteries while saying which church she was a nursery school worker at.......and it was my church. :suspicious:
I haven't had time to read lately but my husband finished Sue Grafton's new book in one day.


----------



## Scooter's Family

OMG Jan, I would have died on the spot!!!


----------



## Missy

I picked up "the shack" today on the recommendation of so many...but you didn't tell me a character was named Missy...am I gonna get freaked out if I read it?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Won't freak you out but I didn't love the book. Parts of it bothered me, I'll explain more after you read it as I don't want to spoil it. It's a good story though.


----------



## Missy

well, I didn't love The Shack. I have to preface this review by saying I had no idea of the content or religious nature before I started reading it. I am Jewish by heritage and simply have my own spirituality but do not really follow any religion but I'm sure my views are shaped by being Jewish. 

I thought the book was not very well written and in places a bit comedic. My first thought was to question if this is one of "the left behind series?" And then I thought It was the story of God as told by the characters in the Matrix (the movie.) 

Although I did like how it made me think about God, I do think it oversimplified what is a very complex and personal relationship. 

Just my two cents... 

what's next? I need a new book!


----------



## trueblue

Missy, I'm almost done with it, and I agree with your assessment. I'm not bowled over like I thought I would be based on the reviews that I read. What kind of book are you looking for? If you like fun chick lit stuff, and you haven't already read it, I highly recommend the Shopaholic series. I love those books!

For something serious and deep, try We Need to Talk about Kevin.

And if you're into my man, Stephen King, I loved Lisey's Story and Duma Key.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy, I just finished "The Soloist" by Steve Lopez. Soon to be released as a movie starring Robert Downey, Jr. & Jamie Foxx. True story of a schizophrenic living on Skid Row in Los Angeles - had attended Julliard as a young man. "Found" by a newpspaer reporter, playing his cello in a tunnel. I thought it was very good.


----------



## Lina

Jill in Mich said:


> Missy, I just finished "The Soloist" by Steve Lopez. Soon to be released as a movie starring Robert Downey, Jr. & Jamie Foxx. True story of a schizophrenic living on Skid Row in Los Angeles - had attended Julliard as a young man. "Found" by a newpspaer reporter, playing his cello in a tunnel. I thought it was very good.


I can't believe that movie hasn't been released yet! They were promoting it almost a year ago, I believe. Maybe it got pushed back?

As far as book recommendations go, I want to second Lisey's Story by Steven King. It was excellent.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Missy said:


> well, I didn't love The Shack. I have to preface this review by saying I had no idea of the content or religious nature before I started reading it. I am Jewish by heritage and simply have my own spirituality but do not really follow any religion but I'm sure my views are shaped by being Jewish.
> 
> I thought the book was not very well written and in places a bit comedic. My first thought was to question if this is one of "the left behind series?" And then I thought It was the story of God as told by the characters in the Matrix (the movie.)
> 
> Although I did like how it made me think about God, I do think it oversimplified what is a very complex and personal relationship.
> 
> Just my two cents...
> 
> what's next? I need a new book!


I agree Missy, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone and don't see what all the fuss was about.

The Shopaholic books were so funny! If you're a shopper, or know one, you'll get a laugh from them. There's a movie coming out based on the first one.

I just finished the new Patricia Cornwell book, Scarpetta, and I liked it but I love her books. Just place a big order with Amazon and had 3 books arrive yesterday and still waiting on a few more. If you haven't read the Guernsey book I HIGHLY recommend that one, I loved it.


----------



## Posh's Mom

I'm bumping up this thread because I'm reading a book that I've wanted to read for over a year, finally my turn on the library's reserve list, and it's ABOUT DOGS! I have thought about this forum and the breeders here especially as I have been reading.

It is The Story of Edgar Sawtelle.

Love it, and although I am only a 150 pages in I know something terrible is going to happen....thought you all should know, and check it out!


----------



## ivyagogo

Amy - I loved that book. I listened to it on my iPod and I simply couldn't turn it off.

Right now I am in book 11 of 12 in the Cirque Du Freak series. It's a YA vampire series. Not great, but they are a quick read.

I am listening to Dragonfly In Amber, the second book in the Outlander series. I think I have a new fiction hottie in Jamie Fraser. Dayum! He won't replace Edward Cullen, but it's always nice to have a new fictional boyfriend.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Amy, I'll be interested to hear what you think about Edgar Sawtelle. To start with I thought the writing was beautiful but I found it really slowed down in the middle - almost lost me. I read a review in BARk that said dog breeders would have a problem with the book - I never figured out what that was about.


----------



## ivyagogo

Jill - I really want a Sawtelle dog! I only wish Gryff was that well behaved.


----------



## Posh's Mom

I'm sure breeders had issues with the stuff they could perceive as "slams" against show dogs...maybe. However, it is fiction, people must remember that. I guess I was just thinking about all the work it takes, and the love and the connection to their dogs, and then of course thinking about the good breeders here. I also thought about this lifelong journey of finding/making the ultimate dog and whatever that translates to you.

I will start the Twilight books after I'm done with this one, which I'm sure will be a much easier read. It is quite a poetic book and is definitely not one that you can just slide over the language with. More like poetry.


----------



## Jill in Mich

I just finished "The Shack" and found it very thought provoking. The simplicity of the writing reminded me of the "Joshua" series but I liked some of the concepts presented. Missy and Ann, I thought of you as I was reading it and kept thinking - this would be a great book for a book club, or theology discussion group. One of those books that for every person who reads it there's going to be a different perspective on the book and ideas presented.


----------



## ivyagogo

Amy - you'll love Twilight. I guarantee it.


----------



## mellowbo

Twilight the book was MUCH better than the book on tape. 
I'm reading The Senator's Wife and enjoying it. Missy, one of the characters has a job that I think is kinda like the one you do. I'm liking the book. It's a fast read and thought provoking.
Carole


----------



## ivyagogo

I am reading the second book in the Outlander series and I am completely smitten. I am so happy I have 4 more to go and a new one coming out in the fall. 

James Alexander Malcolm MacKenzie Fraser - SWOON!!! He's my new Edward Cullen. Gosh, I'm so fickle.


----------



## Missy

Has anyone read Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell-- was recommended by a collegue--not sure of their taste in books. 

Jill, you know---I have thought a lot about The Shack even though I dismissed it...so I guess it was a better book than I first thought since it stayed with me... 

I am now reading the Birth House by Ami McKay. It is a stunning/sad/powerful book set in Nova Scotia about a midwife...


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'd like to read the one about midwives.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Missy-I just put it in my basket on Amazon and found that Maeve Binchy has a new book! I love her books so I'm very excited. This Irish girl needs another trip to Ireland.


----------



## JASHavanese

I started reading Taking Heat and it's interesting to see how the press can manipulate the news.


----------



## mintchip

Scooter's Family said:


> Missy-I just put it in my basket on Amazon and found that Maeve Binchy has a new book! I love her books so I'm very excited. This Irish girl needs another trip to Ireland.


YEAH!!! I had heard she wasn't going to write anymore books


----------



## LynneOvington

Hi, I'm new to the forum (and Havanese ownership) and trying to catch up on some of these great threads. I always love to see a good list of recommended books and so many of Thumperlove's favorites have been mine also. Here's a few more to add to that list that I've enjoyed over the years:

_Life and Death in Shanghai_, Nien Cheng (based on her life during China's cultural revolution -- she's an amazing woman and pillar of strength)

_Suite Francaise_, Irene Nemirovsky (another strong woman who was a Russian Jew living in France during the Nazi occupation. She wrote this fiction story based on her own experiences and the story was found and published by her daughter. Amazing!)

_Eat, Pray, Love_. Elizabeth Gilbert (another non-fiction that reads like fiction)

_Memoirs of a Geisha_, Arthur Golden. You'd never guess this work of fiction was written by a man

_The Shell Seekers_ , Rosamunde Pilcher

and, of coure, there's _Bridges of Madison County_ ....

_A Year in Provance_, Peter Mayle (a fun easy read & much better than the movie)

_Ishmael_, Daniel Quinn (this one will make you think!)

I'm just starting _Pillars of the Earth_ by Ken Follet (my husband's favorite book) and that one will take a few months to get through.

Anyway, here's a few more titles for you book lovers to check out next time you're browsing the shelves of your favorite bookstore. Hope you find a new favorite!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Thanks Lynne, looks like there are definitely some good reads in your list. Aaahh, so many books, so little time....


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, Lynne!

I need to go update the first post with the recent recommendations, they look wonderrrful! I really wish I had more time to read the last month or so, I have had about 10 books I've had on hold for months come due to me at the library and then they SAT in my bookbag for the last 3 weeks because I have not had time to read.  Sad. I had to return them and put them back on hold... But now I have over 20 on my to read list, so I"ll be happy when I have some more time.


----------



## LynneOvington

Hey Gucci Girl's Mom,

I loved your list of favorite books - so many of mine were on it. The ones I added to the list have been favorites over the past 10 years or so. I haven't immersed myself in a good book for some time, so I'm hoping that Pillars of the Earth pulls me back into the wonderful world of someone else's reality!  I looked at your Havanese's myspace page, it's very cute! Only my Zorro thinks that your Gucci Girl should walk on the wild side and try guys of mixed color (Black, white and grey, in particular). He say's that black is the new white and she's missing out! He's a little tender right now as he lost his testicles last Thursday, ouch! :brick: 

:focus:Let me know if you read a new book from my list and how you liked it.


----------



## dschles

Without meaning to, I have read three WWII/Nazi related books in the last couple of months and recommend each of them.

One was based on a recommendation here -- The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society. It is about the Nazi occupation of Guernsey (a British island) and is told through letters sent back-and-forth between the main characters.

The second book is a young adult book that I have seen many adults reading -- The Book Thief by Markus Zusak. It is the story of a young girl living in Germany during WWII and is narrated by Death.

The third book is Sara's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay. It is about the roundup and deportation of French Jews in 1942 and is told from two points of view -- the past (1942) and the present.


----------



## LynneOvington

While you are on the WWII roll, you must read Suite Francaise by Irene Nemirovsky. It is an amazing story by a brilliant and remarkable young woman. It entranced and moved me beyond words.


----------



## mellowbo

Oy vey! So many good books to read, so little time! I gotta get off this darn puter!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Thumper

LynneOvington said:


> Hey Gucci Girl's Mom,
> 
> I loved your list of favorite books - so many of mine were on it. The ones I added to the list have been favorites over the past 10 years or so. I haven't immersed myself in a good book for some time, so I'm hoping that Pillars of the Earth pulls me back into the wonderful world of someone else's reality!  I looked at your Havanese's myspace page, it's very cute! Only my Zorro thinks that your Gucci Girl should walk on the wild side and try guys of mixed color (Black, white and grey, in particular). He say's that black is the new white and she's missing out! He's a little tender right now as he lost his testicles last Thursday, ouch! :brick:
> 
> :focus:Let me know if you read a new book from my list and how you liked it.


LOL!! ound: Gucci is a primadonna little Diva dog, I don't think many boys would put up with her. lol, seriously.. her personality has kept her a only child for the last 2 years. lol Poor baby lost his testicles, but the funny thing is they don't realize it. But the wild side would be a good thing for her  Who can resist?

I love reading so much better than watching TV.

Kara


----------



## kgiese

ivyagogo said:


> I am reading the second book in the Outlander series and I am completely smitten. I am so happy I have 4 more to go and a new one coming out in the fall.
> 
> James Alexander Malcolm MacKenzie Fraser - SWOON!!! He's my new Edward Cullen. Gosh, I'm so fickle.


 Ivyagogo,

I've been in love with Jamie Frasier for years. Ha! Ha! Not only are these great stories, but wonderful "bodice rippers" to boot.

Karen


----------



## LynneOvington

Yup, I'm a member of the Jamie Fraser fan club and have read the full series. What a guy! I guess I'd go back through time (to the pre-tampon era, for God's sake) for Jamie also! And what about Claire? What I wouldn't give for a fraction of her libido! Have you Outlander and Lost series fans noticed the similarity in the portrayed physical effects of time travel? I was wondering if the Lost writers got their ideas from Diana Gabaldon's books.


----------



## PMcClain

For a totally goofy escape, try the Lawrence Sanders, McNally series. Archy McNally is a private investigator living amoung South Florida's ulta wealthy society. The books are great entertainment.


----------



## Posh's Mom

i am reading a great book that i had no intention of reading...actually, i started reading twilight and lost it, later to find it in my gym bag. why it was there i don't know, as i always get my fill of crap t.v. on the treadmill!  the book i picked off my own shelves, and honestly i don't know who put it there is by the author of the accidental tourist (i've only seen the movie) and it's called "when we were grown ups." i am totally sucked in. it's really great.


----------



## Missy

I just read when we are grown ups too amy. I too got sucked into this very gentle book.

now reading "the darkest evening of the year" by Koontz...I am totally sucked in even though I find most of the characters very unlikable and a lot of the chapters gruesome.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love the McNally books, they're a great escape! Koontz books are good but I have to be in the mood or they're too depressing. Right now I'm reading an Alex Cross.


----------



## ivyagogo

Amy - I don't think Twilight left my hands from the moment I started reading it until I was done with the book!

I am almost done with Voyager and am still gasping over Jamie! Claire and Jamie certainly do go at it, don't they? Lucky couple to have the same amount of desire - eh? Lucky Sassenach!

It is interesting reading a time travel book while deeply vested in Lost. I hope Terry Quinn gets an Emmy for last night's episode. He was magnificent.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Ivy I know I will like Twilight...I'm already starting to, and I'm on page seventy maybe? It was just hard to start reading right after "The Story of Edgar Sawtelle," because the writing is so different. I'll read it again this weekend as I'm almost done with "When We Were Grown Ups." I'm sure it won't leave my hands!


----------



## trueblue

Amy, did you like the Edgar Sawtelle book? I've been debating whether to pick it up...

I'm reading Barack Obama's Dreams from My Father. I'm not very far into it, but it's a very interesting read. Meanwhile, I picked up 3 new ones at one of my favorite bookstores at the beach....I got Lottery by Patricia Wood, The Space Between Us by Thrity Umrigar, and the one several of you recommended The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society. Looks like I'll be busy for awhile...


----------



## Posh's Mom

I did like "The Story of Edgar Sawtelle" it is a tragedy, think Hamlet, but it is a beautifully written book.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I loved the Guernsey book!!! I've passed it on to so many and it's in my car now so I can give it to my sister. Hope you enjoy it. I even lent it to the barista at my Starbucks, she and I often share books because I go there to have coffee and read.


----------



## Lina

Speaking of time travel, if you want to read something more fun and lighthearted, I'd suggest *To Say Nothing of the Dog* by Connie Willis. I laughed a lot during it and in general just really enjoyed it. It's basically a mystery-comedy-romance-sci-fi (not really scifi to me, but that's what it's under due to the time travel) about a 21st century time traveler sent to the Victorian Era. He's suffering from time lag (jet lag for time travelers) but has to pull it together to solve a mystery that could change the course of history as we know it. Meanwhile he deals with Victorian characters (reminiscent of Jane Austen and Oscar Wilde) and tries to understand how the cat fits into it all - to say nothing of the dog.


----------



## ivyagogo

Edgar Sawtelle was wonderful, especially for us dog people.


----------

